# Pin sized hole in foreskin?



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Im hoping someone has a better name for it! My oldest had it and at the time I didnt know better and when it got bad to the point he could barely pee cause it had closed up so small he had an emergancy partial circ....I still have no idea if this was neccessary, so no flames please!

My newest one is a little over 3 months old. He had a nasty diaper a week or so ago and it was all over his penis. While cleaning it, I noticed it didnt look like there was much of an actual hole. I looked at it closer and it looks just like my oldest sons did. The actual hole on the foreskin is the size of a pin head maybe, not as big as a pencil lead....its pretty small. He does fuss when he pees, and he takes forever to pee...not sure if that makes a difference. I really really dont want any issues like my oldest had, and I reallllllllyyyyy dont want him cut in any way shape or form. So is this something that is ok? Will change on its own? Needs to be looked at by a foreskin freindly dr?

I would have posted sooner but been busy with life and the flu and didnt even think about it again until I gave him a bath just now.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, I don't have enough experience to answer this. Can you see a pediatric urologist?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

The openings in foreskins are quite often very small in babies. When they pee, the opening widens and then closes back up. The skin there is made to expand and shrink that way. My nephews, for example, have long, tapered-to-a-point foreskins (ident. twins) and yet they are able to pee without retracting AND able to retract completely. (They're 7, not babies, btw.)


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yah, you may see some ballooning when he pees as well...totally normal. I honestly wouldn't even worry about it unless he is in obvious discomfort or unable to urinate.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilgsmommy* 
Im hoping someone has a better name for it! My oldest had it and at the time I didnt know better and when it got bad to the point he could barely pee cause it had closed up so small he had an emergancy partial circ....I still have no idea if this was neccessary, so no flames please!

My newest one is a little over 3 months old. He had a nasty diaper a week or so ago and it was all over his penis. While cleaning it, I noticed it didnt look like there was much of an actual hole. I looked at it closer and it looks just like my oldest sons did. The actual hole on the foreskin is the size of a pin head maybe, not as big as a pencil lead....its pretty small. He does fuss when he pees, and he takes forever to pee...not sure if that makes a difference. I really really dont want any issues like my oldest had, and I reallllllllyyyyy dont want him cut in any way shape or form. So is this something that is ok? Will change on its own? Needs to be looked at by a foreskin freindly dr?

I would have posted sooner but been busy with life and the flu and didnt even think about it again until I gave him a bath just now.

I don't have any specific advice. To my knowledge the opening should dilate a bit while he urinates and sometimes the opening may seem small otherwise. But it seems you've observed otherwise. Hopefully, someone with better knowledge will be able to give you some good advice but I am sure circumcision would not be in the cards. If something good doesn't get posted it might be worth contacting NOCIRC or DOC directly at the very least they might be able to refer you to a pedi urologist who is intact friendly.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The opening of the foreskin is like the anus when not in use it clamps down tight to keep out things like poo when in diapers. Pin hole size is totally normal as long as the stream isnt super thin and I mean really thin then there is no problem.

I am not sure what was going on with your older ds since it is very unusual for the foreskin to tighten down to the point of it causing trouble urinatining without a infection or some form of irritation present or repeat retraction. The alternate to the partial circ would have been a small slit made in the foreskin opening to inlarge the area and not remove anything.

I know that newborns both boys and girls can have some straining when urinating simply because of imature bladder and not being able to control it but that changes with age. I know both ds and dd had times were they looked like it was really hard work to pee. It is no biggy really.

How old was your oldest when he had the trouble and what were the symptoms he had before hand if any?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attachedmamaof3* 
Yah, you may see some ballooning when he pees as well...totally normal. I honestly wouldn't even worry about it unless he is in obvious discomfort or unable to urinate.

Ive noticed no ballooning....that I can tell. I did notice that it comes out more from the top of the tip of the penis rather than the tip itself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
The opening of the foreskin is like the anus when not in use it clamps down tight to keep out things like poo when in diapers. Pin hole size is totally normal as long as the stream isnt super thin and I mean really thin then there is no problem.

I am not sure what was going on with your older ds since it is very unusual for the foreskin to tighten down to the point of it causing trouble urinatining without a infection or some form of irritation present or repeat retraction. The alternate to the partial circ would have been a small slit made in the foreskin opening to inlarge the area and not remove anything.

I know that newborns both boys and girls can have some straining when urinating simply because of imature bladder and not being able to control it but that changes with age. I know both ds and dd had times were they looked like it was really hard work to pee. It is no biggy really.

How old was your oldest when he had the trouble and what were the symptoms he had before hand if any?


Urine stream doesnt seem thin, he does take awhile to pee though and always a steady stream.
With my oldest I think it was a combo of my immature knowledge of how to care for his intact penis, and the dozen caths he had during his many hospitalizations by the time he was 6 months.
I dont think the baby is straining..he just gets wimperery when peeing....like it bothers him, even does it in his sleep when hes peeing.
My oldest was 6 months when the problems started and just shy of 7months when he had surgery......before surgery, his penis would turn bright and the tip would get kinda white when he was trying to pee....dr said the white was from the strong force of trying to pee. He would always scream when he peed....they ran tests and no infection, even put him on antibiotics just in case but it only got worse...hence the reason they did surgery.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like all the caths caused scare tissue to form







I would wager that they retracted him to do them?


----------

